# Aj's and Wahoo!! 8/21/11



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yesterday had to be one of the longest days of a fishing trip for me yet. It started out with everyone meeting at the house in columbus and leaving at 1 am sunday morning. We drove down to callaway and picked the boat up, and headed to put in at mexico beach. By the time we got fuel and ice we hit the launch and got to the bait bouy by daylight. On the way out we found a little weed patch and picked up a chicken dolphin and lost a good sized tripple tail. Finally we made it out to the spot. Loaded the boat with Aj, everyone ended up with a good keeper. We also caught 5 vermillion that were some of the biggest i have ever seen, and 3 almacos. Towards the end of the day we had a live bait line out and hooked up with a nice 30# wahoo, which happened to be my first ever:thumbup::thumbup:! All in all a great day with nice flat sea's in and out!


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

I will post pics tonight.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I didn't get to go... What happened?


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey george, We wore the Aj's out! We ended up with 5 keepers the biggest one at 27#. We also let a bunch go that were short and a few keepers after we had our limit.


----------



## esburrell (Apr 9, 2010)

Where is that ramp ,not real familiar with the area but love it down there.


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

esburrell said:


> Where is that ramp ,not real familiar with the area but love it down there.


 
It is a brand new ramp put in by the city. They opened it last fall and it is really nice. It is located on the east side of town, you enter just east of the bridge that goes over the canal. It is free to launch there too.


----------



## esburrell (Apr 9, 2010)

Cool looked like y'all had a good day of it,and probably didn't have any problem. Going to sleep that nite.


----------



## Bonehead-GA (Nov 16, 2010)

Cape Horn 24
Are y'all fishing the king mackerel tournament this weekend?
Nice catch. Hope the water is that flat this weekend.
Not likely.


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bonehead-GA said:


> Cape Horn 24
> Are y'all fishing the king mackerel tournament this weekend?
> Nice catch. Hope the water is that flat this weekend.
> Not likely.


 
No, were not going to make it down for that tournament. And your're right, the weather will not be like last weekend...


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good box of fish and congrats on the first hoo!:thumbup:


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

nice fish!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Great report and looks like your crew know what they are doing. I have pic's of my buddies and I from 30 years ago that your report reminded me of us back then:notworthy:..good news is the ones of us still above ground still get out and after the fish when we can..best of luck to you and your bunch bye the way we used to fish out of Mex Beach a lot on Doyle Gaylor's "Finest Kind" damn fine boat and we used to SLAY them bottom fishing.


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks fellas! We had a blast, the smallest guy was a first timer out and got his fair share of an aj whoopin! They are already asking when we can go back. Unfortunatly school has me tied up for a little while, but I have a feeling when grouper comes back in we will be back down there! I already cant wait!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice pics, hey i see your in columbus, i am lil north of ya in lagrange. We fish orange beach, just got back today, i havent posted any pics yet. We got some nice red grouper, and pile of triggers!!:thumbup:


----------

